# HELP herping locations near st ives NSW please



## reptileandsodaz (May 16, 2020)

idk any yet


----------



## AaronLovesPythons (May 16, 2020)

reptileandsodaz said:


> idk any yet


I work in st ives and love reptiles id be happy to go with you i heard lane cove national park is really good for water dragons and red bellies laceys and adders 

Im yet to find a good spot i had a few people on here reccomend murra murra national park and had pics of the adders there but 6kms into the bush and bush bashing only found a couple of laceys 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## reptileandsodaz (May 16, 2020)

ooh ill check out lane cove but i dont think my mum would let me go herping with anyone unless i knew them 
[doublepost=1589611144,1589611112][/doublepost]-ill check murra


----------



## Bl69aze (May 16, 2020)

you wont find much at this time of the year mate everythings gone to cool off for the winter months 

best bet is sometime september~ when everything comes out looking for a partner or in the middle of summer when everything will be out basking


----------



## reptileandsodaz (May 16, 2020)

good 2 know


----------



## Lace_monitor (Feb 5, 2021)

Lane cove national park hands down


----------

